# 1st snow of the season!!!! enjoy...



## woodsman23 (Oct 22, 2010)

this morning, southwestern ny


----------



## FireAnt (Oct 22, 2010)

Sweet! Also kind of jealous...


----------



## n3pro (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice pics, but I wouldn't be upset if that is the only snow I see all year.


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2010)

I can't wait for the snow.  Everything being brown, muddy, and damp is just plain depressing to me.  Snow is clean and refreshing.

Thanks for sharing.

pen


----------



## ShenValSteve (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful.  60 miles west of us at Snowshoe WV (4800 feet), they had an inch or two last Friday.


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome! Great pics! We had a little burst of snow today in SoVT. It didn't stick or last that long...but it was snowing.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Oct 23, 2010)

I have been LOVING the warm fall we've had so far here in Utah. I HATE SNOW with a PASSION. It was fun like the first five times. Now it's just evil wet muck that I have to scrape off my car and gets into my socks. 

~Rose


----------



## sullystull (Oct 23, 2010)

ShenValSteve said:
			
		

> Beautiful.  60 miles west of us at Snowshoe WV (4800 feet), they had an inch or two last Friday.


I call BS!  Showshoe always exaggerates their snowfall totals--it was probably a heavy frost


----------



## smokinj (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice Pic's but I hope it holds off here til like 2020!


----------



## Hansson (Oct 23, 2010)

Got some snow to.  -9 celsius last night.


----------



## 'bert (Oct 24, 2010)

We have yet to be blessed with the "white sand" here in my part of Canada.  And as far as I am concerned it could stay that way.  Forecast is calling for some this weekend.


----------



## Xena (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweet. I won't mind if we get some early this year.
Jeep and snowplow will be ready soon just having
a new alternator installed this week and it's all systems go.


----------



## ShenValSteve (Oct 25, 2010)

Sullystull, how much snow did you have the pleasure of enjoying last year?  I think you may have beaten Snowshoe for the season.


----------



## sullystull (Oct 25, 2010)

ShenValSteve said:
			
		

> Sullystull, how much snow did you have the pleasure of enjoying last year?  I think you may have beaten Snowshoe for the season.



Around 255" (give or take a few inches   )


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, beat us by about 254"!


----------



## ShenValSteve (Oct 25, 2010)

I think I saw 231 inches officially for Snowshoe.  I like to tell people things like this, because there are many people who have here to the Valley from somewhere else, who have no clue that snow like that ain't that far away from us.  My parents grew up in WV, I had a great aunt who lived in Quinwood, Greenbrier County, kind of at the bottom end of that biggest belt of snow, and I know what winter's like over there.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Woods,

Better get some feet on that plow in front of that big blue Ford.

Details on the plow truck?  Year? Long box, short box, 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, 6cyl, V8, stick, auto?

Big question?  How long of a driveway are you plowing?

I plow a little over a 1/4 mile with a 1986 Ford F250, long box, 351 Automatic, a real beater but it does the job.

Looks like a great place to live


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 25, 2010)

As much as I love the snow I'm not quite ready for it this year . . . but come next month I'll be ready for it to start falling . . . like another member when the leaves have all dropped and everything is brown and gray there's nothing like a nice coat of white snow to brighten things up a bit.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 25, 2010)

Many folks claim to not like snow but all my life I've always witnessed folks gawking at the first snowfall and liking it. I've always enjoyed snow but it seems to me that it is not really pleasant until it starts to get up around a foot....after packing. Then I like it deep. Come March, I wish it would all go away and warm up as by then I'm ready for some Spring weather.


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 25, 2010)

aussiedog3 said:
			
		

> Hey Woods,
> 
> Better get some feet on that plow in front of that big blue Ford.
> 
> ...



My driveway is 1500 feet up hill or down however you want to look at it. i always plow downhill.  I have a 96 F150 longbox reg cab 4x4 with a 5.0 and its a auto with a western plow. I don't use feet on the plow because it digs up the gravel. What i do is use a 1.5" steel pipe slit long ways on one side and attach it to the plow blade. This keeps the gravel on the road and not in the ditches and on the grass and does not dig up the road. I have a new blade for it this year. I paid 1100 for the whole plow setup truck and all.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Oct 25, 2010)

Snow?  Not even thinking about that stuff yet.  Supposed to be 70 degrees or so around here tomorrow.  Nice pictures though.


----------

